# Felt's new 2012 F Series video



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just came across this.

Felt Bicycles 2012 Road Line-Up - YouTube


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

*oops!*

It actually has the whole road lineup, but I was watching it for the F Series bikes


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> I just came across this.
> 
> Felt Bicycles 2012 Road Line-Up - YouTube


That guy should stick to internet forums; he's got a face for radio...

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> That guy should stick to internet forums; he's got a face for radio...
> 
> -SD


LOL! Yeah, maybe, but you've, er, I mean, he's got a great personality!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

You should at least spice it up next year and wear a cowboy hat or a tuxedo or something. We're starting to feel like your taking us for granted when all we get is a Felt t-shirt and jeans man.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> You should at least spice it up next year and wear a cowboy hat or a tuxedo or something. We're starting to feel like your taking us for granted when all we get is a Felt t-shirt and jeans man.


Oh, I had my skinsuit on underneath my jeans, always ready to duck in a phone booth for a few seconds and come out ready to ride...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The tought of you doing that ad in a skinsuit is pretty funny.... I know it's almost game time Dave, but I have question. Is there much of difference between a 2011 Felt F5 Team frameset (with replacement fork) and a 2012 Felt FC?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> The tought of you doing that ad in a skinsuit is pretty funny.... I know it's almost game time Dave, but I have question. Is there much of difference between a 2011 Felt F5 Team frameset (with replacement fork) and a 2012 Felt FC?


There isn't any difference in the stiffness or weight but the 2012 FC is set up with Di2 compatible internal cable routing.

The F5 is mechanical or external Di2 only.

The FC fork is incredible with a more advanced construction method although it uses the same materials.

-SD


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

2012 Felt FC it is. Thanks SD.


----------

